# Autotrail paint colours



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi,does anybody know the colour,or colour code of the caravan part of an autotrail mohican ,2000 in year,or where I can get the information from?
Backaxle.


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi backaxle

1/ What is your base unit? Pugeot/Fiat/Merc what?
2/ Check your VIN number in your hand book or on your MOT certificate. 
3/ Phone the vehicle dealer giving your details 
4/ They will give you colour code of cab paint which should match your habitation paint colour.
5/ Purchase touch up paint/aerosol spray or larger quantity if needed.

Cheers

David


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for the answer.The chassis is a mercedes sprinter 312D but the cab seems to be a shade whiter than the caravan body,this is why I asked the question.I will take your advice though and ring autotrail to see if they can come up with an answer.

backaxle


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Autotrail is the only way to go, they will give you the exact code, go to your local paintshop and they will mix it for you. My camper is also on a sprinter but the coach part is a fiat colour.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

I agree. I got mine from autotrail for both base vehical and conversion. Email them.

Graham


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks all,have just e-mailed autotrail with the details and will await a reply.
backaxle


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi all,got a reply this morning from Autotrail,basically no help at all.They told me the cab colour is mercedes and should be on the vin plate and because of the vans age they do not carry the its colour code,recommended I took it to a paint supplier and let them tell me the colour.I would have expected them to have details of a MH they have manufactured even after 8 years,but may be they thought th paint could have aged and a paint shop could give a better match,but still not happy with their reply. :evil:


----------

